# Correct Codes To Use For a Diagnosis



## beverly0048 (Jul 12, 2018)

I was having a discussion with another coder on the correct codes for a diagnosis.  We differ on on whether or not to use one of the codes.  Any suggestions on the correct codes will be greatly appreciated.

DIAGNOSIS:    Syncope due to hypersensitivity to antidepressant medication  (Initial encounter)


Codes Option #1:
R55
T88.7xxA
T43.205A

Codes Option #2
R55
T43.205A

Thank you,


----------



## erjones147 (Jul 13, 2018)

Code Option #2, imo

You do not need the T88 code since the reaction IS specified


----------



## twizzle (Jul 13, 2018)

*Correct codes to use for a diagnosis*



beverly0048 said:


> I was having a discussion with another coder on the correct codes for a diagnosis.  We differ on on whether or not to use one of the codes.  Any suggestions on the correct codes will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> DIAGNOSIS:    Syncope due to hypersensitivity to antidepressant medication  (Initial encounter)
> 
> ...


I did respond to this question earlier today but I don't see my response anywhere.
I say option #1. If you look at your ICD-10 book it says to 'code also' for the drug responsible for the adverse reaction when coding T88.7, and use 5th or 6th character 5 (adverse reaction). By using all three codes you are giving the complete picture...what happened when the patient took the drug (syncope), what type of reaction it was (hypersensitivity), and what drug caused the reaction (antidepressant). Without T88.7 you are omitting 33% of the information. 
Neither option is incorrect, but option #1 is the most correct.


----------



## beverly0048 (Jul 15, 2018)

Option 1 is the one I used.
Thanks so much for all of your input.
Beverly


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 15, 2018)

you do not code the T88.7xxA when you know what the reaction is.  That is the code for unspecified adverse reaction.  The 6th character in the code T43.205A indicates that this is an adverse reaction... hypersensitivity is the documentation indicator that this is an adverse reaction and the syncope is the reaction.  the T code for adverse reaction is secondary so the 
R55
T43.205A
is the correct choice


----------

